# Rose Kidded!!!! Introducing Evening Primrose!



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Rose finally delivered by about 11pm. She'd been contracting and then started pushing. Once the contractions were closer together she got down to business. She delivered, much to my surprise, a mostly white doeling! She is gorgeous!!! She is retained as Rue's first daughter! She hasn't passed the placenta just yet but we're pretty sure she's done.

Blessing is next and then we're done till late January. 

Edited to add: 
We are going to name her SGM R Evening Primrose "Evy" for short.


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

CONGRATS!!! A beautiful doe...yeah!!!
Hope momma is doing well. I am so happy for you. I just came out to check and there she is. CONGRATS!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, she is beautiful! It just goes to show you can never be sure what color the Nigies will produce!


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Nice Job Rose, and Aunt Ashley! So chamoisee with extensive white overlay? She's ADORABLE!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a cutie!!!! CONGRATS! 

You had us all so worried!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she's a chamoise with extensive white overlay. I'll know better tomorrow when her fuzz is more dried. Right now its dry downy like, but the top is still slightly slick looking so who knows. But yes I believe she's chamoise. Sire and dam both have white spotting so I knew it was possible she'd have lots of spots, but I didn't expect a nearly all white kid.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

lol I know what you mean! But with Rue's coloring who knows what you'll get!


----------



## goat fever (Oct 18, 2007)

Beatuiful baby. Way to go Rose.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She had a cute kid.congrats!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

How cute!!!!! I am glad you got a doeling!!!


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Congratulations on beautiful little doe.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so pretty!!! You are so lucky to have such a pretty baby!!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

She is very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Wow! She's beautiful!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

She is so pretty!! Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Beautiful baby girl! Congratulations! At least Rose didn't keep you waiting too long.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

She's absolutely gorgeous!!! Congratulations!!! She is darling!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Ashely, She is so cute and white!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Yes she's so bright!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Again, she is gorgerous! You must be so proud!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

That is a beautiful name! I love it and I think it suits her very nicely!


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Oh my Oh my she's beautiful!! I love her!! 

I'm glad everything went well this time around!! I CAN'T WAIT to see Blessing's kids! I remember the post when she was born!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

I know! I remember how sweet and tiny Blessing was and how spoiled I made her.  I sure hope she has a doe. I think she'll have a single.


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

Congrats She's adorable!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

AAAWWW.... How sweet!!!! She is very pretty! Congrats!!


----------

